# i bought a schwinn point beach aluminium touring bike



## merrillclark33 (Jun 14, 2011)

i weight 300lbs has schwinn seat with s on it chain gaurd with schwinn on it and s on the front has everything like fenders and gears like mountain bike gears except only 1 crankshaft


----------



## merrillclark33 (Jun 14, 2011)

will this bike hold my weight just coasting down hill 2 inch side walk drops paved roads grass no winters


----------



## BigVaz (Feb 19, 2010)

Eet iz going to krumble liek a littal baybei!!!!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Got pics?

Is this a newer, department store Schwinn, or an older quality Schwinn? 

If its a dept store bike, no, go return it right now. You will strip the pedals, bend the cranks, possibly strip the crank spindles, warp the wheels, and thats assuming the frame holds together. I say this because I work on dept store bikes all the time and this is what happens with lightweights ride them.

I'm not trying to be a snob, but us big guys are particularly hard on equipment and a dept store bike will not hold together for anything more than paved, level, greenway riding. And even then you'll have to rebuild the bottom bracket and headset every few months since there are no dirt seals. The wheels will need to be trued every few rides . . .


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Schwinn-Point-Beach-Cruiser-Bike/5585804


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

It might hold together. 

The bottom bracket WILL need to be adjusted every 1-2 months. If you take it apart yourself, put grease in it, most of the time they ship dry, maybe use Loctite on the lockring threads so it holds the adjustment. 

The pedals WILL crack, hopefully just the cages crack and not the spindle. 

Chances are its a freewheel rear wheel (as opposed to a modern freehub), in which case you'll probably bend the rear axle in less than a year. 

If you're 300+lbs and set on riding this bike, I'd upgrade the brakes, pads, lines, and levers first. Plastic levers on cheap brakes/pads/housing will not stop you fast enough for any emergency.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

im thinking its a beach cruisers with wide rims and tires no pictures yet still working to figure out cameras and stuff i know more about bicycles than electronics im lucky and am somewhat computer literate i didnt buy this from store bought from girl in hurry to move out of apartment complex im in was trying to help her supposely she got this bike from her grandfather im told from people that know her in there was told bike was worth 600 bucks i bought it for 125 bucks


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

When someone tells you a bike is worth a certain amount do the research and find out of it's true.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2011)

yes bidding on ebay for mens beach cruiser like mine except mine is womens started at 50 dollar i will go 2 ebay and see if it has a reserve one like mine except blue 598 dollars ebay


----------



## ledsled (Aug 24, 2008)

i bought one of these off the wally website for 179 dollars with free delivery to the store. I weighed as much as you when I got it 3 months ago. So far, it has held up very well. there have been no bent cranks or stripped crank spindles, no stripped, cracked or broken pedals, no warped wheels, broken spokes or frame damage.
The v-brake pads squeal on the rim edge, mostly because the braking surface on the rim is either painted or powdercoated, but they actually work very well, surprisingly. i thought whatever is on there would wear right off, but it's not. 
I wouldn't take it off of a paved street or trail and definitely stay away from the curbs. It's not meant for that. It is meant for cruising through neighborhoods or paved bike trails for fun and exercise. and for that it works just fine. 
There are a lot of hills round here and it's geared kind of high. I think the chainring needs to be a little smaller for easier climbing, so I might look into converting to more modern cranks, down the road, but it's fine for now, just heavy and that's ok for just getting a workout.


----------

